# Kredit Karte Checkprogramm



## Knoedel (3. Jun 2005)

Hallo, 

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich möchte das Programm (http://www.msdnonline.de/download/cccheck.zip) zum laufen bekommen. 

Leider bin ich voll der Anfanger und hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich vorgehen muss. 

Danke


----------



## Cheefrocker (16. Jun 2005)

einfachmal die Exe starten oda ??


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Jun 2005)

Welche exe?
[edit]
gefunden: CCCheck\CreditCardChecker\bin\Release\CreditCardChecker.exe
läuft bei mir aber auch nicht


----------



## Cheefrocker (16. Jun 2005)

ohh habs jetzt auch verstellen müssen! Komisch!


----------

